# CPU OC after buying new ram



## bizoot (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys.
up till 2day i had my cpu oc'd from 3.0 to 3.6 GHZ for 3 years with zero problems.
2day i got myself some new ram sticks and the cpu oc doesn't work anymore. (bios doesn't beep and settings reset to default).

these are the options under the bios which were set b4, when it all worked. please tell me what to change so I can go back to 3.6 GHZ.

CPU CLOCK RATIO - set to 9.
CPU HOST FREQUENCY - set to 400.
PCI EXPRESS FREQUENCY - set to 100.
C.I.A.2 - DISABLED
SYSTEM MEMORY MULTIPLIER - set to 2
SYSTEM VOLTAGE CONTROL - set to MANUAL.
DDR2/3 OVERVOLTAGE CONTROL - set to +0.2V
PCI-E OVERVOLTAGE CONTROL - set to NORMAL
FSB OVERVOLTAGE CONTROL - set to +0.1V
G(MCH) OVERVOLTAGE CONTROL - set to NORMAL
CPU VOLTAGE CONTROL - set to 1.20000V

MY COMPUTER SPECS:

Windows 7 64 Bit
CPU Fan: OCZ Vendetta 2
Chasis: Thermaltake Soprano
CPU: Intel core 2 duo E8400 3.00
Ram: 8GB (2X4GB KINGSTON KVR1333D3N9/4G PC3 CL9)
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3

GPU: EVGA GTX 280

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried removing the new RAM and using the old RAM?
Brand & specs of the old RAM?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

400 * 9 is 3.6


----------

